# Inspiron B130 Screen is completely black.



## AMCC (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron B130 . 
A little while ago I started to notice a little problem with it. Whenever I go to plug it in to charge while I was using it, the screen will turn black. Sometimes a few moments after I plug it into charge. Though I was being stupid and ignored that problem. 

Now this morning I went to turn on my wonderful laptop, you can hear the usual sounds and such. Though the screen is absolutely black. No faint images or anything.

Is there anyway I can fix this? 

Mind you I'm a teen so hopefully a fix that is affordable. s


----------



## Confruzed (Dec 3, 2007)

Did you check the function keys that switch it back and forth between screen and monitor? It is probably Function F8.


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

You could possibly have a burnt out backlight, as for the screen going black when you plug in the adapter to charge the battery it might be a mainboard charging circiut problem,are you sure that the laptop is powering up when you press the power button is the power light on,this is the link to the service manual.



http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1300/en/index.htm

let us know if it is powering on.


----------



## AMCC (Feb 6, 2008)

I did check the F8 function though no luck. I really think it's a hardware problem.

I have a question to ask you. I really don't know a lot about computers so please bare with me. 

Would it be possible for me to buy another laptop and take the hard drive out and put it in another laptop?

I have had problems with my laptop before and I'm a bit wary about putting more money into this one. 

Though I have a lot of important files in this one and have already taken the hard drive caddy out? This is where all my files are located correct? 

If I can do this, what laptops will work with this hard drive? 

Sorry for all the silly questions.


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

You can put the harddrive in another laptop but windows xp will not boot unless you do a reinstallation repair,your harddrive is where all your files are stored you can remove the drive from the caddy,any laptop will accept the harddrive,if you purchase another laptop you may want the place where you buy it form to transfer your files from the old drive to your new laptop this would be the easiest way to save your files,let us know how it goes.


----------



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

If your hard drive on the laptop with the black screen already has windows installed on it, and all your files are on there, then all you really need to do is take the hard drive out of the caddy of that laptop and put it in the new laptop's caddy. The OS (windows in this case) and all system files are contained on the hard drive, so you can just install it straight to the new laptop.

Might I recommend either buying an old hard drive (I found an 8.7gb for $10) and using it as a backup. Buy a 2.5" hard drive enclosure, which is normally USB, and transfer all your important files first before messing with the hard drives.


----------



## aarongriffin81 (Apr 10, 2008)

*(FIXED)Re: Inspiron B130 Screen is completely black. (FIXED)*

I have had the same problem with my b130 laptop and I replaced the inverter and it made no difference. I was beginning to think it was the motherboard since someone said that its fairly common for the MB to not send the "brite on" signal to the screen. Since I wasn't convinced it was the MB yet I kept playing with it trying to figure out what helps it and what deffinately initiates the screen to go off. I had the LCD completely out of the housing and plugged it into the MB and turned the laptop on. The screen worked fine, so I began to set the screen in the housing and as soon as it touched the housing, 'it has metal on the housing', it went off again. I instantly began testing this theory and as long as it wasnt touching anything on the laptop it worked great. I then narrowed down what was causing the problem and it was only in the metal cable grounding insulation. I used clear packaging tape and neatly insulated the LCD cable entirely. Once covered with tape, I had absolutely no problems with the screen staying on. I hope this helps someone else having the same problem. Let me know if this helps. 
Aaron


----------



## doctorstrange (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks friend.

That was my exact problem. In my case all I insulated was a bare metal strip at the end of the display ribbon connector.

Thanks for sharing,

Doctorstrange


----------

